# Suiting at a non-fur con (Comic con, etc). Advice?



## raspberry27 (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm considering going to a foreign, non-fur, comic-themed convention that's coming up. It may be easier to do stuff like this in the US and Europe (since there are many furs one could group up with). But outside of the west, it's difficult/impossible to find any. At this particular event, I'm 99% sure I'll be the only fur there (and especially the only one in a fursuit), based on past experiences.

So my question is, is there even any point in going? If I'll just be stared at, what am I supposed to do anyway? Just stand around and wave? Take pictures with random people. It's a little awkward/confusing when I think about it. What do furs usually do at non-fur cons?


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 10, 2018)

As far as I know furs usually get bullied at non-fur cons, so unless you're taking a friend with you I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Fox4Flyer (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello,

I have suited at a number of non-furry cons and the experience was always very positive!  The Cosplay crowd was always very welcoming and friendly....  I even won a "judges choice" award for cosplay as Nick Wilde at one.

One Comic-con management even sent me a Facebook message and asked me to come back because they received so many positive comments about "the giant fox plushie guy/Nick Wilde"!

So, I would wholeheartedly recommend that you go and have a great time!  Check out my FA account for pictures!

F4F


----------



## Luka_with_a_hat (Feb 22, 2018)

I wouldn't, just because it's kinda hard to gauge the reactions you're gonna get.

also off-topic: do have photos of your suit?


----------



## 4strings4wolfy (Feb 23, 2018)

I've suited at a few none fur cons. In fact I haven't suited at a fur con yet and oddly enough my fursuit was finished at an anime convention. I had so much fun just running around and meeting people. Yeah I can't say the reception was 100% positive because I did get some unfortunate things to happen but even with that I'd recommend doing it. I mean you're going to the con to have a great time right? If you believe being in a suit will enhance it go for it! I do recommend going in a pair or a group. I haven't been to a con without my friendly neighborhood Spider-Man (friend of mine who cosplays!) just for the sake of help and keeping a friendly face. Nothing worse than feeling like an outsider in a sea of strangers. I say do it just to see even if you only suit for an hour or so. Might run into other furry!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 23, 2018)

I've suited at an anime con I was staffing, and got about the same reception as mid-quality cosplay. Which is fair, since my suit is not a full suit but more of a body suit plus ears get-up. Hang around, mingle, and be friendly to people who want to take pictures.


----------



## abutag (Feb 24, 2018)

I've been to a few non fur cons where fursuiters have shown up.I didn't know them personally so I can't tell you their experience but the reaction i gauged from most folk around them was just accepting it as "just another costume" or a non reaction. I'd recommend you have a friend with you in either case though. I couldn't imagine you having very much trouble since conventions as a whole are full of nerds and I don't see them doing much in *real* life.


----------



## Procompy (Mar 17, 2018)

I don't suit but I go to plenty of anime, comic, and gaming conventions and there's always suited furs around.
Everyone is pretty chill about it, just keep in mind where you place your head and body parts if you're unsuited in a crowded area - you don't want it accidentally stepped on!


----------



## TesseractFA (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a mini-suit (tail, ears, paws) for non-furry events, I just find trying to wander around a sea of non-furries difficult in a fursuit because they don't realize your vision is limited (and your tail swings... dam narrow artist alleys!)
Perhaps in my next suit which I hope I'll get with better vision capabilities I'd consider it.


----------

